
YouTube Bans Firearms Demo Videos, Entering the Gun Control Debate - superbaconman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/youtube-bans-firearm-sales-and-how-to-videos-prompting-backlash
======
Overtonwindow
Worrisome. I can understand (and fully support) dangerous videos, or those
purporting dangerous or illegal behavior. But a demonstration video, or
educational, no. YouTube may be using too heavy a hammer here.

